# Arabic Translator Needed !



## senne (Apr 6, 2004)

Can anyone translate this? Audiomaster Archive 

????? ????? ??? .. ??? ?????? ???????? ????? ?????? .. ???? ?????? ????? Arial
?????? ?? ??????? .. ????? ???? ?? ???????? ???? ?????? ?????? ???? .. ????? ??????? 
???? ????????? ! ??? ????? ???????? ???? ???????? ???????? ?????? ?? ??????? ??? 
??????? ?? ??????? ??? ?????? .. Sugplopp 
 the Amusée-Vous???? ???? ???? ??? ??????? ????? ????????? ??????? ????? ?? ?????? 
 ?? ??? ????? ????


----------



## ksv (Apr 6, 2004)

Safari doesn't handle unicode very well in forms, so you need to convert it to plain text first (or take a screenshot, that's probably easier)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it arabic by the language?
It's like there are latin letters and you ask if someone knows latin. 
At least I can tell you it's not farsi. pm ksv! He should know


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

ksv said:
			
		

> Safari doesn't handle unicode very well in forms, so you need to convert it to plain text first (or take a screenshot, that's probably easier)


My safari can do!  But not helpful at all. Those question marks are *kinda* remaining for me.


----------



## senne (Apr 6, 2004)

here's a screenshot


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone arabic ?


----------



## ksv (Apr 11, 2004)

It says Sugplopp is a new site with design contests, and the winners will be shown at the Amusée-Vous festival in Belgium the 14th.
Had a friend to translate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

So much text for just one english sentence?


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2004)

ksv said:
			
		

> It says Sugplopp is a new site with design contests, and the winners will be shown at the Amusée-Vous festival in Belgium the 14th.
> Had a friend to translate



the 14th? Naah! It's the 16th!!  

Thanks for the translation!


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 12, 2004)

> So much text for just one english sentence?



It also says "Pick up glass, and look at camera."

 





edit: No reaction?  I guess I'm the only one that saw 'Lost In Translation'...


----------



## solgood (Apr 24, 2005)

Name: Sana Harb
NATIONALITY: Lebanese
MOTHER TONGUE: Arabic
Other WORKING LANGUAGES: French/ English


Specialization :
Movie translation and subtitling, Psychology, Education, Surveys, Horticulture, Arts & Crafts, Sewing & Hobbies, Breast-feeding, Tourism, International organisations, International security, Politics, Tourism, Arts and History, Medicine,NGO's and international organisations legal and notarial documents patents and trademarks,  diplomas and certificates, financial and economical texts, medical documents, logistics, dredging, commercial texts, advertising,
marketing, architecture, industry automotive, websites,etc....
INTEREST IN LITERATURE & ART

Education

- 1981-1985 : B.A. (Lebanese University) Translation

- 1985-1990 : psychology studies at L'Université Libanaise - bachelor's degree

- 1980 : high school degree (litterary orientation)



Background :
I do standard translation from Arabic into English to French (& Vice versa). 

I am a dedicated, hard working person and self-motivated.

Well organized, goal oriented and resourceful.

Quick learner with ability to adapt to new challenges.

Excellent grammar, syntax and spelling in Arabic, English and French.

Excellent knowledge of spoken and Arabic, English and French.

Excellent skills in writing and terminology research.

Other experience

Author of two books (Early Literacy/ English into French and Arabic) 
                              (The Wahabism/Arabic into English ) 

Writing of guides and tutorials for various software titles including Word, Excel, File Maker Pro

Literary editing and publishing (I own a small publishing house)

Teaching
Will be delighted to put my experience at your service. Try it and you will be back.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2005)

You will need to add a pic.


----------



## ksv (May 5, 2005)

&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575;


----------



## CoolMintListerine (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry all i see are question marks. i need software where i can read in arabic on my imac. 

i'm using 10.1.5.


----------



## ksv (Jul 19, 2005)

CoolMintListerine said:
			
		

> sorry all i see are question marks. i need software where i can read in arabic on my imac.
> 
> i'm using 10.1.5.



I think any OS from 8.6 can handle Arabic. Not sure if IE does. Have you tried in Firefox?
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

Anyway, 10.1 is rather outdated and you can pick up 10.3 almost for free on ebay if you can't afford 10.4


----------

